# Bigger Motorbike in Garage



## mfrancer (Sep 27, 2012)

I've ordered a Hymer ML-T and I hope to carry a motorbike or scooter in the garage. The stated weight limit for the garage is 350 kg and the door entrance is 100 cm wide and 121 cm high. I was thinking of getting perhaps a 250 cc motorbike or scooter rather than a smaller model. There shouldn't be a problem with the weight but I am concerned that such a bike might be too long to fit in the garage. The internal width of the van is 205 cm. Has anyone carried a larger bike in their garage?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

mfrancer said:


> I've ordered a Hymer ML-T and I hope to carry a motorbike or scooter in the garage. The stated weight limit for the garage is 350 kg and the door entrance is 100 cm wide and 121 cm high. I was thinking of getting perhaps a 250 cc motorbike or scooter rather than a smaller model. There shouldn't be a problem with the weight but I am concerned that such a bike might be too long to fit in the garage. The internal width of the van is 205 cm. Has anyone carried a larger bike in their garage?


I've got an Aprilia 250cc scooter in my garage 160 kg no problems at all.:smile2:

tony


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Ducati 999 in mine but it only fits if it doesn't have new tyres fitted. Those extra couple of millimetres on each wheel were just enough to cause contact with the door!

Ian


----------



## dgg (Aug 21, 2013)

Mine's a Hymer a T674GT with a similar size garage. I've got a Honda Vision 110 which just fits with the mirrors removed.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Both a Honda PCX125 and a KTM Duke390 fit in ours (not at the same time!).
Both are taller than the garage door opening, but both fit in without removing the mirrors (basically, the bikes are not level at the point the mirrors go through the door, so they are not quite as "tall" as when on level ground). Best to use a longish ramp to avoid any grounding when loading.

I had considered a KTM Duke 690 but it appeared to be too long.

Our Honda Goldwing definitely does not fit (I'd need to remove a lot more than just the mirrors) 

I'll post the garage dimensions shortly.


Regards,
John


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We have a KTM duke 690 in ours, mirrors and topbox removed to get it in.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Ozzyjohn said:


> I'll post the garage dimensions shortly.


Our garage doors are 120cm x 100cm and the space between the doors is 220cm. The internal height of our garage is a couple of cms greater than the doors.

I'd be interested to know the internal dimensions required to accommodate a KTM Duke 690.

Regards,
John


----------



## Ditcha (Oct 30, 2010)

Aprilia sportcity cube 300 in ours only weights 160kg which is light for a 300cc easy to load but we do have to remove the mirrors and topbox


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Our garage doors are 120cm x 100cm and the space between the doors is 220cm. The internal height of our garage is a couple of cms greater than the doors.
> 
> I'd be interested to know the internal dimensions required to accommodate a KTM Duke 690.
> 
> ...


Just been told off for this post lol
He will go to storage first chance to check. One thing i hadn't realised was, that if there is a 'lip' on the garage that as the front wheel goes down you get a little more room to get your bike in.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

suedew said:


> Just been told off for this post lol
> He will go to storage first chance to check. One thing i hadn't realised was, that if there is a 'lip' on the garage that as the front wheel goes down you get a little more room to get your bike in.


Oops - didn't mean to cause any trouble. Thanks, no rush.
When we measured the garage and a PCX, I was convinced it would only fit by removing the mirrors. Before we bought one, one of the guys at the ever helpful Shrewsbury Honda took the mirrors off a stock bike and it all went in easily enough. So we bought one. First time loading our own PCX, I completely forgot about removing the mirrors until I was at the top of the ramp - a minor cursing session followed until I realised that it would go in (just) with the mirrors on.

Regards,
John


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

suedew said:


> We have a KTM duke 690 in ours, mirrors and topbox removed to get it in.


My 690 fits no problem. 
The 990 Superduke also fits in as its shorter.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

bigtree said:


> My 690 fits no problem.
> The 990 Superduke also fits in as its shorter.


You have a lot to answer for Trevor :wink2:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

suedew said:


> You have a lot to answer for Trevor :wink2:


Yeah and you owe me at least one drink for the fun you are now enjoying.:kiss:


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

bigtree said:


> My 690 fits no problem.
> The 990 Superduke also fits in as its shorter.


Even more interesting - I hadn't thought of going even larger. This could all turn very ugly if Mrs O finds out. She prefers the PCX to the 390 Duke - the latter is more cramped for her on the back. I suspect the Goldwing has given her too much comfort for anything else to measure up - but there must be lots of fun to be had trying  .

Sorry, drifting off topic a bit. Perhaps I should just get a trailer :surprise:

Regards,
John


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

bigtree said:


> My 690 fits no problem.
> The 990 Superduke also fits in as its shorter.


A motorcycle and a beer barrel in the garage. The man who has everything, eh!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

tugboat said:


> A motorcycle and a beer barrel in the garage. The man who has everything, eh!


Not correct Tuggy,it's a Spanish Cepsa gas bottle,all the beer is in the fridge.:wink2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Dammit Bigtree, and there was me thinking you had 'style'. I'm so disappointed, I now need consoling by Misses Gordons and Schweppes. Oh well, life is full of let-downs.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

How about this Gordon Tuggy,brought a few of these home with me.
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=g...fpPmzswLM:&usg=__XOgISUGAByI00J_oRjY49hfpzUs=


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Not much of a beer drinker, matey, prefer a G&T meself. One stonker of those and I'm anybody's. 2 and I'm everybody's! I'm a cheap date for the laydees.:drinking:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

bigtree said:


> Yeah and you owe me at least one drink for the fun you are now enjoying.:kiss:


See you at Alcaniz next year, might even have some of the Andorra stock left. John hates drinking alone. :wink2::wink2:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

tugboat said:


> Not much of a beer drinker, matey, prefer a G&T meself. One stonker of those and I'm anybody's. 2 and I'm everybody's! I'm a cheap date for the laydees.:drinking:


Just finished a bottle of Brecon,http://www.welsh-whisky.co.uk/Our-Spirits/Brecon-Gin.aspx

Bought this at La Jonquera,Spain on our recent trip,a tad better than Gordons.


----------



## mfrancer (Sep 27, 2012)

bigtree said:


> My 690 fits no problem.
> The 990 Superduke also fits in as its shorter.


Do you know what length the Duke 690 is? The specifications online seem to miss out the dimensions.


----------

